# Screen larger than monitor - HDMI



## fcarpio (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello guys/gals,
Thanks for the help to those of you that helped me with my new system. I ended up with a refurb Gateway and it is pretty good for the money. I also got an HP 2310m monitor. I am having issues with this monitor when I hook it up via HDMI. What happens is that my screen is slightly larger than the monitor, so the start bar (among other things) is not visible. when I change the resolution it stops being sharp and get the black bars around it. How do I fix this so I get the correct size resolution while retaining a sharp image?

Thanks in advance.

FC


----------



## The_Other_One (Sep 21, 2010)

What your seeing is overscan.  It's used on traditional CRTs TVs to prevent black borders as the picture size change.  Since many videos are still produced with these dead areas around the image, it seems many TVs and video cards expand outside the viewable area...

All I can suggest is look for a setting to change this.  It might be on the monitor or on the computer.  Also sometimes driver updates will help.


----------



## joh06937 (Sep 21, 2010)

i have this problem with my hdtv. i know my tv wouldn't allow me to change the horizontal or vertical size. if you run into that, try creating a custom resolution. i know through the control panel i have mine set at 1768x992 instead of 1080x1920.


----------



## fcarpio (Sep 22, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> i have this problem with my hdtv. i know my tv wouldn't allow me to change the horizontal or vertical size. if you run into that, try creating a custom resolution. i know through the control panel i have mine set at 1768x992 instead of 1080x1920.



I am able to change the resolution but it is not as sharp as when I allow for the overscan. I fixed it by going VGA, but that defeats the purpose of having an HDMI connection.


----------



## Cameldude (Sep 22, 2010)

i know you might have tried this, but i sorted my overscan probelm. you need to change your tv's size, what i mean by that is make it 16:9, widescreen, or if you know where the button is for that function just keep pressing until you see the whole screen. at least on my Full HD screen that worked, i firstly connected got overscan, then changed it to widescreen and 16:9 or i think i just pressed the button on the remote to change the screen size, and it worked..try maybe it will work. the button should have either size written below it, or have a picture of resizing the screen on it. or in settings, screen, it will be there somewhere. hope it works for you also...make sure your screen is full had as well as if not it will not show full screen anyway, since most HD ready tvs only do 720p.


----------

